# Erbeskopfmarathon 10.07.2016



## pacechris (11. Juni 2016)

Wer ist dabei, und wer fährt die 110km?
Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich aufs ganze gehen soll. 



http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de

http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/pdf/HPs_VPs.pdf


----------



## Titanbein1302 (14. Juni 2016)

ICH, aber Ebike rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (14. Juni 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> ICH, aber Ebike rennen.


Anschauen würde ich mir das gerne.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (14. Juni 2016)

Ich mach auch langsam. Damit du schauen kannst.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (14. Juni 2016)

Ich brauche noch jemand der mir ein Akku reicht


----------



## pacechris (14. Juni 2016)

Gibt es da kein Strom über WLAN?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (14. Juni 2016)

Doch. Aber mein WLAN Kabel ist zu kurz


----------



## Titanbein1302 (17. Juni 2016)

Was ein Schwachsinn. 
Ebike rennen ohne Akku Tausch mit 1800 hm. 
Ne. Da bleibe ich lieber daheim.


----------



## pacechris (17. Juni 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Was ein Schwachsinn.
> Ebike rennen ohne Akku Tausch mit 1800 hm.
> Ne. Da bleibe ich lieber daheim.



Soll vielleicht den Sportlichen Anspruch steigern??????


----------



## Titanbein1302 (17. Juni 2016)

Die letzten Jahre glaube ich bin ich ein 22 schnitt gefahren. 
Mit dem ebike will ich ja schneller sein. 

Irgendwie passt das ja nicht.


----------



## pacechris (17. Juni 2016)

Wo bist du ein 22er schnitt gefahren? Bei dem Marathon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (17. Juni 2016)

Jo so rum. 
Dann will ich ja mit ebike nicht auch drosseln nur dass der Akku hält.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (17. Juni 2016)

Stop. Das war in igb und Wnd

In Thalfang waren es 16.xx

Sorry


----------



## powderJO (22. Juni 2016)

Rennen fahren mit E-Bike? Was soll das? Erst Recht, wenn  die Ausschreibung fordert:

"Die Strecke ist nich für Personen gedacht, die sich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen ein E-Bike zugelegt haben, körperlich nicht fit sind, jedoch "mal gerne an einem Rennen teilnehmen" möchten."

Wer gesund und körperlich fit ist, muss bei Rennen nicht mit Zusatz-Watt antreten, sondern kann sich auf jeder anderen Strecke versuchen und dabei "mal gerne an einem Rennen teilnehmen".

Albern.


----------



## pacechris (22. Juni 2016)

Wenn alle E-Bike fahren gewinnd doch wieder der der am meisten Power in den Beinen hat, das ganze ist nur schneller.
Mehr Action mehr Zuschauer.
*
Wer hat denn in den letzten Jahren den **Erbeskopfmarathon gefahren, und kann was dazu sagen?? *


----------



## Titanbein1302 (23. Juni 2016)

powderJO schrieb:


> Rennen fahren mit E-Bike? Was soll das? Erst Recht, wenn die Ausschreibung fordert:
> 
> "Die Strecke ist nich für Personen gedacht, die sich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen ein E-Bike zugelegt haben, körperlich nicht fit sind, jedoch "mal gerne an einem Rennen teilnehmen" möchten."
> 
> Wer gesund und körperlich fit ist, muss bei Rennen nicht mit Zusatz-Watt antreten, sondern kann sich auf jeder anderen Strecke versuchen und dabei "mal gerne an einem Rennen teilnehmen".



Hast du mal ein richtiges Ebike gefahren????? Im Rennmodus?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (23. Juni 2016)

Gibt es schon einen Zeitplan für 2016?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## träk_fjul (24. Juni 2016)

hi!


ein paar fragen zum erbeskopf-marathon:
kennt jemand die startzeiten...auf der website hab iwie ich nix gefunden...??
wie ist denn die strecke? nur schotterautobahn? angepriesen werden ja vor allem auf der langdistanz viele trails...stimmt das?
denkt ihr am tag selbst gibts noch startplätze?

vielen dank und viele grüße
träk


----------



## sun909 (24. Juni 2016)

Du hast nicht wirklich die Webseite besucht, oder  ?

http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/index.php/start-und-ziel

Da stehen alle Zeiten...

Erbeskopfmarathon ist eine spaßige Strecke, hat einiges an Wurzeltrails. Nicht mit Forstwegstrecken a la Vulkanbike oder 24h Duisburg/München o.ä. zu vergleichen.

grüße


----------



## Titanbein1302 (24. Juni 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Du hast nicht wirklich die Webseite besucht, oder  ?



Ja haben Wir, du auch???

Das sind die 2015 zeiten.....und Start E Bike rennen ist nicht dabei. Somit wird sich alles verschieben.......


----------



## sun909 (24. Juni 2016)

ups, sorry, auf das Jahr habe ich nicht geachtet 

Dann bleibt halt noch der Teil zur Strecke, der stehen bleiben kann...

grüße


----------



## pacechris (24. Juni 2016)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> 
> ein paar fragen zum erbeskopf-marathon:
> ...



Könnte mir vorstellen das es noch welche gibt, man kann auch bis kurz vorher vom Start zurück treten.
Die Zeiten würden mich auch interessieren.
Hab mal ne Anfrage per Mail geschrieben.


----------



## pacechris (25. Juni 2016)

Auf meine frage nach den Startzeiten hab ich den link von 2015 geschickt bekommen, entweder hab die nicht gemerkt das es nicht aktuell ist oder die Zeiten sind gleich geblieben.

http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/index.php/start-und-ziel


Noch ne mail bekommen:
Geplant ist der Start der E-Bikes zwischen Halbmarathon und Einsteigerstrecke.
Wird im laufe des morgens noch ergänzt auf der Seite.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (25. Juni 2016)

Danke Chris hast doch rein Herz für ebiker


----------



## pacechris (25. Juni 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Danke Chris hast doch rein Herz für ebiker





....naja, ich bin ein netter Mensch würde ich sagen 
Von der allgemeinen entwicklung der "ebike-bewegung" halte ich nicht sonderlich viel, aber das ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## Titanbein1302 (25. Juni 2016)

Darfst mal fahren. Danach verkaufe ich dir eins.


----------



## pacechris (25. Juni 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Darfst mal fahren. Danach verkaufe ich dir eins.


Ich bin schon mal E Fully, macht definitiv Spass, das steht ausser frage, was mir daran nicht gefällt sind andere dinge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (25. Juni 2016)

Welche?


----------



## pacechris (25. Juni 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Welche?


Hab dir was geschrieben dazu.....


----------



## Titanbein1302 (27. Juni 2016)

So, zeiten sind auf der HP angepasst, obwohl sie das datum nicht geändert haben.
Ebike startet mit halbmarathon....
Das wird ein Spass........weil zwei Exkollege im Halbmarathon schon gemeldet sind....


----------



## pacechris (27. Juni 2016)

Ich werde auch nur den halben fahren, für den langen fehlt die Form, das wird mir sonst zu viel Quälerei.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (27. Juni 2016)

Wenn du lieb bist darfste die ersten 4 km bis in den Trail im Windschatten fahren.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (28. Juni 2016)

So, angemeldet....


----------



## pacechris (28. Juni 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> So, angemeldet....



Dachte du wolltest nicht weil man den Akku nicht wechseln darf?


----------



## 007ike (28. Juni 2016)

Lustig, da dürfen die 4 ebiker dann ganz vorne starten, dann sind sie aus dem Weg!


----------



## Titanbein1302 (28. Juni 2016)

Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (28. Juni 2016)

Aus 1800hm sind 1300 geworden. 
Und ich bekomme einen 500. somit habe ich 25% mehr Kapazität.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (28. Juni 2016)

Aber ab 25kmh kommt die Bremse.


----------



## 007ike (28. Juni 2016)

der Halbmarathon schient auch eine etwas verkürzte Strecke zu haben. Bin mal gespannt ob die 63km jetzt passen oder ob es wieder einen geheimen Zuschlag gibt.
Die ebike Strecke sieht vom Höhenprofil hoch interessant aus.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (28. Juni 2016)

Bei 4 gemeldeten will ich doch mindestens 3. werden.....


----------



## 007ike (28. Juni 2016)

wie ich dich kenne schnappst du dir dieses mal endlich den Pokal! 
Und dann kannst du eine ebiker Karriere starten, da dich der Trendscout entdeckt.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (28. Juni 2016)

Die ebike Karriere ist voll im Gange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (28. Juni 2016)

Um Plazierung mach ich mir keine Gedanken, will sauber mit viel Spaß und Sonnenschein das Ding durchfahren.


----------



## 007ike (29. Juni 2016)

sauber und Sonnenschein wären nur zu schön! Denke aber das wird nix.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (29. Juni 2016)

Ich wasche schon garnix mehr. Wechsele lieber öfzers die Kette und Kassette.


----------



## 007ike (29. Juni 2016)

so ne sauerei wie zur Zeit hatten wir lange nicht. Ich sehne mich nach staubtrockenen Trails!


----------



## pacechris (29. Juni 2016)

007ike schrieb:


> so ne sauerei wie zur Zeit hatten wir lange nicht. Ich sehne mich nach staubtrockenen Trails!



Das stimmt, letzten Sonntag in Mandern waren die tiefen matschigen Abfahrten sehr
unterhaltsam.Bin noch nie so oft fast gestürzt  Aber das ganze in trocken wäre auch mal schön, zumindest von oben soll es trocken bleiben


----------



## Titanbein1302 (29. Juni 2016)

Ich lasse Enduro Bereifung drauf.
Sind ja doch vielerlei Wiesenstücke dabe


----------



## Titanbein1302 (30. Juni 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Aber das ganze in trocken wäre auch mal schön, zumindest von oben soll es trocken bleiben



Ok, Vorschau über diese zeit ist absoluter Schwachsinn. 3 tage lasse ich mir gefallen, aber dennoch nachgeschaut!!!
Schauer mit 80% 
Na toll.....
Sehen wir aus wie kleine Schweine...


----------



## 007ike (30. Juni 2016)

immer locker, bis dahin kann sich die Vorhersage noch 20x ändern


----------



## Titanbein1302 (30. Juni 2016)

Hoffentlich bekomme ich kein Stromschlag!!!!!


----------



## 007ike (30. Juni 2016)

hast doch jetzt Gummisohlen! Brauchst halt noch Gummihandschuhe, dann sollte da keine Gefahr bestehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (30. Juni 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Ich lasse Enduro Bereifung drauf.
> Sind ja doch vielerlei Wiesenstücke dabe



Mit Racing Ralph/Rocket Ron war ich in Mandern überraschende gut unterwegs, allergings ist bei nassen Wurzeln alles vorbei.
....vielleicht ziehe ich auch noch was anderes auf... vielleicht vorne ein Dirty Dan 2.0???


----------



## 007ike (1. Juli 2016)

ich hab vorne den Ron durch den Nick ersetzt, das sollte passen


----------



## Titanbein1302 (1. Juli 2016)

vorne ist eh egal, das ist im turbo modus eh immer oben!!!

Menno, schon 6 Teilnehmer......das wird eng.


----------



## 007ike (1. Juli 2016)

ich erinnere dich im Downhill dran


----------



## Titanbein1302 (1. Juli 2016)

morgen noch ein wenig im bosenberg üben gehen......
3 mal die runde drehen.....hoffentlich ist das wetter besser wie montag....
allen ein schönes we.....


----------



## pacechris (1. Juli 2016)

Mein linkes schienbein schmerzt seit ein paar Tagen, keine Ahung warum..... Nächste Woche wird mir hoffenlich mein Doc sagen ob Biken oder nicht Biken 
Ist irgendwie grad der Wurm drin


----------



## Titanbein1302 (1. Juli 2016)

Ach Gott. 
Hoffentlich keine Knochenhautentzündung


----------



## pacechris (1. Juli 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Ach Gott.
> Hoffentlich keine Knochenhautentzündung



...jetzt schreib nicht sowas...das ist nix schlimmes und spätesten morgen wieder weg.....


----------



## Titanbein1302 (2. Juli 2016)

Heute wirds es wieder dreckig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (2. Juli 2016)

allerdings! War heute im Zauberwald, da mit morgen ein CC Rennen. Super Strecke! Ist ne permanente, schaut es euch mal an, da nicht weit weg von WND.


----------



## pacechris (2. Juli 2016)

007ike schrieb:


> allerdings! War heute im Zauberwald, da mit morgen ein CC Rennen. Super Strecke! Ist ne permanente, schaut es euch mal an, da nicht weit weg von WND.



http://www.radpiraten-tv-birkenfeld.de/zauberwaldrennen_16

War heute morgen noch in Birkenfeld, allerding mit dem Auto 
Nur Regen Regen und nochmals Regen..

Die Strecke selbst kenne ich nicht.


----------



## 007ike (2. Juli 2016)

wirklich schöne Strecke, sehr lohnenswert!


----------



## Titanbein1302 (3. Juli 2016)

Super
Der Zögling Platz 1, sein Trainer Platz zwei. Ein tolles Team.


----------



## pacechris (3. Juli 2016)

War heute ne Stunde vollgas gefahren, Schienbein hat nicht weh getan, wenn das morgen auch noch so ist steht der anmeldung nichts mehr im weg.
Noch sind Startplätze frei.

Beim halbmarathon ist mehr konkurrenz unterwegs, da geht man wenigstens in der masse unter und steht nicht so im Focus....zu mindestesn wenn man so wie ich irgendwo im hinteren Mittelfeld sich rumtreibt.


----------



## pacechris (4. Juli 2016)

Was hat es eigentlich mit der Skipiste auf sich?
Hab da schon öfters von gelesen, ist die abfahrt wirklich so böse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (4. Juli 2016)

Nö, es gibt halt nur eine Welle, wenn du da zu schnell bist haut es dich vom Bike.
 Kennst du die, geht das ganz gut. 
Daher beim ersten mal Skipiste runter, erst mal dosiert. Sprich nicht all in.
Die Stelle ist auch mit einem Schild gekennzeichnet (war sie zumindest mal, gehe aber davon aus, dass sie es noch ist)
nimm die Schilder ernst, dann passt das auch.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (4. Juli 2016)

Das ist ne wundervolle strecke...ich glaube wir fahren da nicht runter, aber vlt parallel rauf


----------



## pacechris (4. Juli 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Das ist ne wundervolle strecke...ich glaube wir fahren da nicht runter, aber vlt parallel rauf


Und das alles auf dem Hinterrad, schon klar


----------



## Titanbein1302 (4. Juli 2016)

Ne. Ich muss ja Haushalten mit dem Akku.


----------



## 007ike (4. Juli 2016)

Ich hoffe nur das ihr mit euren schweren emopets nicht die Trails abwärts blockiert.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (4. Juli 2016)

Ne. Ruf einfach ich mache Platz
Aber vor dir wird wohl dein Freund kommen. Dann erst du.


----------



## pacechris (6. Juli 2016)

Noch eine frage, wie sieht es denn dort mit Parkplätzen aus?
Wollte so um 9 da sein um meine Nummer abzuholen, nicht das nachher zu spät ist


----------



## Titanbein1302 (6. Juli 2016)

Moin Chris,
Eigentlich wird im kompletten Ort geparkt. Überall.
Ausreichend Platz ist auf jedenfall den Ort durch wenn du von Birkenfeld kommst, dann rechte hand, da ist ein Neubaugebiet. Oder den Ort rein, Kreisel links raus und den berg hoch. Da ist oben ein grosses gelände der Hochwald Milch Fabrik. 
Dort wird sich auch warm gefahren.


----------



## pacechris (6. Juli 2016)

Ok, also am besten schon mit dem Bike zur Nummerausgabe fahren.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (6. Juli 2016)

nö....
warum?

PS: Wetter wird MEEEEEEEEEEEEEGA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (6. Juli 2016)

Wetter soll Top sein, hoffentlich bleibt die Vorhersage so.
Dachte nur wenn es weiter weg ist...


----------



## Titanbein1302 (6. Juli 2016)

du bist doch sportler, kannst doch mal 8 minuten gehen, oder?


----------



## pacechris (6. Juli 2016)

8min? Am Stück und wieder zurück? Sollte machbar sein


----------



## Titanbein1302 (6. Juli 2016)

nimm dir für die zeit ein riegel mit, nicht dass du in den hungerrast kommst


----------



## Titanbein1302 (7. Juli 2016)

bischen werbung machen : 

http://www.emotion-technologies.de/filialen-kontakt/saarbrücken/e-bike-news/


----------



## 007ike (7. Juli 2016)

dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen!
Uns allen wünsch ich das passende Wetter, viel Spaß und wenig Bäume.


----------



## pacechris (7. Juli 2016)

Viel Spaß und sturzfreie  fahrt


----------



## Titanbein1302 (7. Juli 2016)

euch allen auch alles gute.......
muss heute noch ein wenig schrauben....dann grillen......
gefahren wird jetzt nimma...


----------



## ChrizZZz (7. Juli 2016)

Wird super! Ick freu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (7. Juli 2016)

Heute Pause und morgen ne kleine Runde incl Technik Check.
Samstag vielleicht noch ne viertel Stunde um den Block, und viel essen


----------



## Titanbein1302 (7. Juli 2016)

Blödsinn,
AKKU laden 
hoffentlich gibts noch paar nachmeldungen bei uns, sonst wirds einsam auf 40 km mit 5 Leuten 
Gestern neue Kette und Kasette druff gemacht, jetzt springt die Kette...
ich könnt mich schießen


----------



## ChrizZZz (7. Juli 2016)

Dann fahr vorher noch 20-30km. Das läuft sich bei den Dingern doch schnell ein


----------



## Titanbein1302 (7. Juli 2016)

ach, wenn ich dich ned hätte.....Danke 

habe gestern noch den umschlingungsfaktor geändert und 2 glieder gekürzt.

heute mal ne runde drehen.......ansonsten am sonntag ned so viel druck machen.....


----------



## pacechris (7. Juli 2016)

Dachte das Interesse am E-Bikerennen wäre größer, auf der einen Seite finde ich es schade, auf der anderen freut es mich ein wenig.


----------



## pacechris (7. Juli 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Gestern neue Kette und Kasette druff gemacht, jetzt springt die Kette...
> ich könnt mich schießen


 Da muss Fett drauf, ordentlich Fett drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (7. Juli 2016)

Gib denen mal ein Jahr. Nächstes Jahr ist das starterfeld voll.
Viele denken noch ebike ist was für schwache und kranke. 
Aber das die Anstrengungen teilweise sogar größer sind weiß keiner.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Juli 2016)

Soll ich nächstes Jahr auch mal elektrisch teilnehmen?


----------



## pacechris (8. Juli 2016)

Bei dem geringen Interesse wird es wohl kein nächste mal geben


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Juli 2016)

Das kommt noch...


----------



## zett78 (8. Juli 2016)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Wird super! Ick freu mir



ich mich auch


----------



## Titanbein1302 (8. Juli 2016)

Ja Gianti. Dir Verkäufe ich das neue Giant Fully oder das cannondale moterra 1. ok?
Enduro one ist auch im zweiten Jahr
Ebike.
Das volk ist noch nicht bereit. Aber bald.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Juli 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Ja Gianti. Dir Verkäufe ich das neue Giant Fully oder das cannondale moterra 1. ok?
> Enduro one ist auch im zweiten Jahr
> Ebike.
> Das volk ist noch nicht bereit. Aber bald.



Wünsche Euch viel Spaß. Leider kann ich nicht dabei sein


----------



## pacechris (9. Juli 2016)

Hast du schon das Startgeld bezahlt?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (9. Juli 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Hast du schon das Startgeld bezahlt?


Wer????


----------



## pacechris (9. Juli 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Wer????


Der nicht teilnehmen kann, zwei posts vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (9. Juli 2016)

Ne. Er ist im Urlaub.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Juli 2016)

Ich bin hier im MTB Eldorado und in der ganzen Woche keinen einzigen Meter gefahren


----------



## Titanbein1302 (9. Juli 2016)

Dann herzl Glückwunsch. Dafür fshren andere umso mehr und für uns mit.


----------



## pacechris (9. Juli 2016)

Für die Nachmeldung stehen noch folgende Startplätze zur Verfügung

 Jungendkurs: *5*  /  Einsteigerkurs: *88*  /  Halbmarathon: *86*   /  Marathon: *31*  /  E-Bike: * 7



*


----------



## 007ike (10. Juli 2016)

Wie wars bei euch?
Ich war zwar (erwartungsgemäß) etwas langsamer wie die Jahre zuvor, aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht. War in einer super Gruppe unterwegs mit harten, aber sehr fairen Positionskämpfen.
Und das Wetter war gigantisch.


----------



## pacechris (10. Juli 2016)

Ich fand es auch ganz toll, auch wenn ich sagen muss das der Kuchen an der letzten oder vorletzen Verpflegungsstation einfach zu lecker war. Nach drei Stück hatte ich etwas Anlaufschwierigkeiten 

Hab mich schlecht eingeteilt, das Ziel war mir etwas zu früh. Platzierung ist mir auch nicht wichtig, Spaß hat es gemacht.
Organisationen war vorbildlich


----------



## Titanbein1302 (11. Juli 2016)

Bei mir war auch alles top...
Hatte gegenüber dem erstplatzierten die falsche Strategie der Ünterstützung gewähtlt. Aber ich hätte ihn auch sonst nicht halten können.
war ein bekannter aus frühreren erstplatzierung um marathon.
Spass hat es gemacht, orga war bischen daneben, mit dem Start der Ebiker und mit dem verfrühten Zieleinlauf.
Da standen auf einmal vorm Ziel im Gatter 30 Jugendfahrer und ich musste langsam in der Mitte durchschieben. 2 Minuten verloren, aber egal.
Habe mein Geschenk als Zweiter bekommen.


----------



## 007ike (11. Juli 2016)

Na dann  mal Glückwunsch zu so einem tollen Ergebnis!


----------



## Titanbein1302 (11. Juli 2016)

Danke. 
Was mir auffiel aus meiner marathonzeit früher, es waren sehr viele 100/120mm fullys am Start? 
Ist da ein Wandel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (11. Juli 2016)

Ich hab sehr viele Fullys gesehen, in einer Gruppe mit ca. 10 Leuten wo ich ne Weile unterwegs war, hatte nur einer ein Ht

Es waren auch ein paar ganz harte starr auf der Strecke und das nicht langsam, ich könnte das nicht.

Ich war sehr froh mit meinem Fully auch wenn der Dämpfer etwas zu straff abgestimmt war.


----------



## 007ike (11. Juli 2016)

hab ich jetzt nicht so empfunden, denke das Verhältnis ist wie gehabt. Am Erbeskopf waren eigentlich immer schon mehr Fullys unterwegs wie bei anderen Marathons der Region.


----------



## ChrizZZz (11. Juli 2016)

Auf dem Halbmarathon waren unter den ersten 20 eigentlich gar keine, soweit ich es im Ziel sehen konnte 

Generell tendieren die Langstreckler ja gern zum Fully, was durchaus auch Sinn macht.
Bei mir dauert das wohl noch 1-2 Jahre.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (11. Juli 2016)

Ich bin einem 180 mm Fully gefahren


----------



## pacechris (11. Juli 2016)

Ich hab die ersten 20 nicht gesehen, dafür war ich zu spät im Ziel 
Ein Kollege von mir ist in die Top 20 gefahren mit einem HT, werde wenn ich daran denke mal nachfragen wie sein eindruck war.

Wie lang war denn bei euch die 63km? Ich hatte 67km und 1730hm auf der Uhr


----------



## ChrizZZz (11. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte genau 65km / 1.666hm auf dem 500er Garmin.
Haben sich ja viele beschwert, dass es manchmal etwas schwierig war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (11. Juli 2016)

Vor ein paar Wochen in Mandern hatte mein ROX6 genau das angezeigt was er sollte.
Ich hab zwar einen kleinen umweg gemacht aber das war nicht mal ein 1km.


----------



## ChrizZZz (11. Juli 2016)

Mandern ist immer wieder super!
Die 10km Trailschleife könnte ich dauernd am Stück fahren.


----------



## 007ike (12. Juli 2016)

Garmin edge 800. 65,28km 1634hm
Witziger weise waren die sich mal wieder nicht einig wie weit denn nun die Strecke ist. Irgendwo stand 63km auf der homepage, bei der Anmeldung stand 65km und der Moderator morgens beim Start hat auch nur von 65km geredet.  Daher haben die für mich dieses Jahr perfekt gepasst. Ich hatte schon Jahre da hieß es 67km Strecke und der Tacho hat 72km gezeigt. Damals war ich aber nicht sicher 100% richtig gefahren zu sein. Die Ausschilderung dieses Jahr war für mich perfekt. Besser kann man es eigentlich nicht machen, trotzdem sind einige doch falsch abgebogen.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (12. Juli 2016)

@007ike 
gruss an papa, tolle leistung.....


----------



## 007ike (12. Juli 2016)

danke, ich richte es aus. Er fühlt sich als der älteste Teilnehmer, was er wahrscheinlich auch war


----------



## pacechris (12. Juli 2016)

Scheinbar muss ich dann mal den abrollumfang nach Kalibrieren.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (12. Juli 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Scheinbar muss ich dann mal den abrollumfang nach Kalibrieren.



odder de bauchumfang


----------



## Titanbein1302 (12. Juli 2016)

Hat jemand einen guten Draht zum sasrschleifen team?


----------



## pacechris (12. Juli 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen guten Draht zum sasrschleifen team?


Die Marathonstrecke würde ich auch gerne mal vorher fahren, wenn du deshalb fragst.

Die soll technisch sehr anspruchsvoll sein.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (12. Juli 2016)

neeeeeeeeeeeeee.
die kenne ich auswendig...
will als letzter außer konkurenz starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (12. Juli 2016)

Mir wurde gestern noch gesagt, dass diese wohl etwas abgeändert worden ist.
Ich wäre auch noch an einer Befahrung interessiert


----------



## pacechris (12. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht könnten wir uns da zusammen tun und ne kleine Tour organisieren.

Ich persönlich bin nicht so der sichere abfahrer und die Strecke vorher mal gefahren zu sein ist bestimmt von Vorteil.


----------



## ChrizZZz (12. Juli 2016)

Bei mir klappt es erst ab nächster Woche. Müsste das aber auch erst mit einem Ansässigen abklären.


----------



## pacechris (13. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch was, könnte nächstes aber erst am WE wegen meiner Mittagsschicht.


Es waren doch ein paar Fotografen an der Strecke, wenn ich mich recht erinnere

Hat da jemand Kontaktdaten?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (14. Juli 2016)

Ne, schreib doch einfach mal ne Mail an den veranstalter.....


----------



## lyse (14. Juli 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch was, könnte nächstes aber erst am WE wegen meiner Mittagsschicht.
> 
> 
> Es waren doch ein paar Fotografen an der Strecke, wenn ich mich recht erinnere
> ...



Falls es welche gibt, bitte hier bekannt geben.

Grüße


----------



## pacechris (14. Juli 2016)

Die wurde bei Facebook bekannt gegeben. Bilder sind etwas langweilig aber vielleicht finde einer was gutes.
Ich hab mich entdeckt aber das Bild will ich wirklich nicht haben 

http://www.annak-fotografie.de


----------

